# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Riika tilasi uusia Skodia

## markus1979

Tätä uutista liene täällä ei ole ollut, eli Riika tilasi 20 uutta Skodan vaunua, suunnittelevat vielä 32 vaunun lisätilausta. Protyyppi 2009, loput vuodeksi 2011. 

Virolaisen Äripäivän uutinen, johon törmäsin sattumalta. Lisäksi kirjoitettiin että vientiä on ollut pienemmissä määrin aiemmin Puolaan ja Italiaan.

----------


## Albert

Ja tällaisia ne ovat.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tässä on muuten sellainen mielenkiintoinen juttu että Riikan raideleveys on 1524 mm. Tällöin Skoda saa etulyöntiasemaa Tampereelle ja Turkuun, jossa raideleveys todennäköisesti olisi 1524 mm duoraitiotie-option takia. Kauppa antaa myös etulyöntiasemaa Venäjän markkinoille.

----------


## SlaverioT

Ensimmäinen Skoda 15T ForCity on saapunut Riikaan. 
Tässä kuvia:http://transphoto.ru/vehicle/118978/

----------


## Jykke

Näissä Riikan uusissa vaunuissa on meikäläistä ihmetyttänyt että  minkälainen virroitin niihin tulee. Riikan nykyisethän ratikat on varustettu tankovirroittimella. Onnistuuko nykyaikaisella yksipolvisella virroittimella ajamaan Riikassa? Ongelmakohtanahan on siis ajolankojen risteys, jossa on vaihde, jotta tankovirroitin kulkisi oikeaan suuntaan. 

Muistan myös nähneeni Riikassa sellaisenkin erikoisuuden, että jos on ollut kadulla johdinauton ja raitiotien risteäminen, niin ajolankojen risteämäkohtaan on asennettu johdinautojen ajolangoilta tuttu 90 asteen risteyskappale. Tällöin raitiotien johdot kulkevat risteyksen kohdalla yhtä lähellä toisiaan kuin johdinauton yksittäinen ajolankapari.

----------


## TommiM

> Ensimmäinen Skoda 15T ForCity on saapunut Riikaan. 
> Tässä kuvia:http://transphoto.ru/vehicle/118978/


Sopis värityksen puolesta Tampereellekin...

----------


## SlaverioT

> Näissä Riikan uusissa vaunuissa on meikäläistä ihmetyttänyt että  minkälainen virroitin niihin tulee. Riikan nykyisethän ratikat on varustettu tankovirroittimella.


Vastataan tähän kuvalla:
http://www.bildites.lv/images/cq9y2ld0sqixmu2koj1.jpg
Eli ei näy tankoa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Mielenkiintoista, eli linjan 6 saneeraukseen kuuluu samalla muutos virranotolle yksitankovirroittimella.

On toki mahdollista varustaa sama vaunu sekä trolleytangolla että virranottimella, näinhän tehtiin esimerkiksi Bostonissa 1970-luvulla siirryttäessä trolleytangosta toisenlaiseen virroitukseen.

Vai voidaanko trolleytangolle tehtyä virtajohtoa käyttää myös nykyaikaisella virranottimella, tietääkö joku? Toisin päinhän ei onnistu, koska trolley tarvitsee vaihteet ja erilaisen ilmajohdon kiinnitykset.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vai voidaanko trolleytangolle tehtyä virtajohtoa käyttää myös nykyaikaisella virranottimella, tietääkö joku? Toisin päinhän ei onnistu, koska trolley tarvitsee vaihteet ja erilaisen ilmajohdon kiinnitykset.


Trolleylle tehtyä ajojohdinta voi käyttää normaalilla virrottimella, kun huolehditaan siitä, että ajolangan kannattimet ovat kaikkialla ylempänä kuin itse ajolanka. Tämä ei ole itsestäänselvä juttu, sillä tavallinen trolleylangan kannatin on kuin nurinpäin laitettu U, jossa ajolanka on U:n sisällä.

Vaihteet voidaan varmistaa siten, että vaihteen reunoille asennetaan tukilangat/-tangot siten, että virroittimen hiilet painuvat irti vaihteen kielestä ja siitä langan päästä, jolle vaihde ei ole käännettynä. Hiljan näin jossain kuvankin tällaisesta ajolankavaihteesta, mutten nyt muista missä se oli.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ok, eli on käytännössä mahdollista tehdä ilmajohto-osuuksia joilla voi ajaa sekä trolleyvirrotteinen että normaalivirroitteinen vaunu. Riikassa käsittääkseni uusia vaunuja on hankittu nyt linjan 6 liikenteeseen, joten on oletettavaa, että ko. rata uusitaan uusien vaunujen standardille. Kaupungin päässä rata on kuitenkin jaettu linjan 11 kanssa, ks esim: Swetramway Atlas, Riika 

Voi toki epäillä, että linja 11 on seuraavana modernisointivuorossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ok, eli on käytännössä mahdollista tehdä ilmajohto-osuuksia joilla voi ajaa sekä trolleyvirrotteinen että normaalivirroitteinen vaunu.


Kyllä. Ja muistuipa mieleenikin, missä näin tehdään ja mistä se kuva vaihteesta on: San Franciscosta. Siellä ajetaan Market Streetillä museokalustolla, ja vaunuissa on alkuperäinen trolley-virroitin, jos se vaunuun kuuluu. Mutta Friscon uusi ratikkakalusto on tehty normaalilla virroittimella, ja ainoastaan Market Streetin ja museovaunujen varikon alue on trolleyvirroitinkelpoinen.

Prahassa on aikanaan ollut myös tankovirroittimet. Ilmajohtoverkko on nykyään vain normaalivirroittimelle. Muutamissa museovaunuissa on erikoinen ratkaisu, jossa tangon päässä on leveät laahainhiilet poikittain. Tangosta on tavallaan tehty lyyravirroitin. Muutoksen vuoksi Prahassa oli aika, jolloin vanhoihin 2-akselisiin vaihdettiin modernit yksivartiset 2-polviset virroittimet tankojen sijaan.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Riikassa käsittääkseni uusia vaunuja on hankittu nyt linjan 6 liikenteeseen, joten on oletettavaa, että ko. rata uusitaan uusien vaunujen standardille. Kaupungin päässä rata on kuitenkin jaettu linjan 11 kanssa, ks esim: Swetramway Atlas, Riika


Ja jaettu koko matkaltaan heilurilinjan 3 kanssa (Dole - Jugla). No tätä linjaa ajetaan kerran tunnissa.

----------


## Karel

> Näissä Riikan uusissa vaunuissa on meikäläistä ihmetyttänyt että  minkälainen virroitin niihin tulee. Riikan nykyisethän ratikat on varustettu tankovirroittimella. Onnistuuko nykyaikaisella yksipolvisella virroittimella ajamaan Riikassa? Ongelmakohtanahan on siis ajolankojen risteys, jossa on vaihde, jotta tankovirroitin kulkisi oikeaan suuntaan. 
> 
> Muistan myös nähneeni Riikassa sellaisenkin erikoisuuden, että jos on ollut kadulla johdinauton ja raitiotien risteäminen, niin ajolankojen risteämäkohtaan on asennettu johdinautojen ajolangoilta tuttu 90 asteen risteyskappale. Tällöin raitiotien johdot kulkevat risteyksen kohdalla yhtä lähellä toisiaan kuin johdinauton yksittäinen ajolankapari.


koda magazine says (page 8, in Czech) that 15T will be used on the first line in Riga equipped with single-wire overheads. This modernized line, running through the downtown of Riga, will be used for all tests as well as further operation of the trams. The magazine also says that the tram lines infrastructure is being modernized continuously. Btw, the title of the article could be translated as "New tram will be welcomed by a modernized line".

----------


## JE

Standardivirroitinten ja tankovirroitinten yhteiskäyttöä harjoitetaan paljonkin Lissabonissa. Linjoilla 12 ja 28 saa ajaa vain tankovirroittimella, muualla ajetaan yleensä standardivirroittimin, mutta (ainakin lähes) koko verkko on tankovirroitinkelpoinen museovaunuja varten. Brysselistä löytyy samaten yksi yhteiskäyttökelpoinen osuus museovaunuja varten, ja Melbournessa muutos tapahtui sen verran hiljattain että suuri osa verkostosta lienee yhä myös tankovirroitinkelpoinen. Suomea lähin olemassaoleva sekä tanko- että standardivirroittimille soveltuva sähköistys saattaisi olla Skjoldenaesholmin museoraitiotien 1435 mm puolella.

----------


## Karel

Youtubissa nyt löyttyy video 15T:n testistä Riikassa.

----------


## Max

Bongasin tuon uuden Skodankin siellä viime torstaina  :Smile:  Kyytiin en päässyt, vaan näin vain ohiajavasta bussista. Kyllä se hienolta näyttää ja kontrasti vanhoihin vaunuihin on melkoinen.

----------


## Karel

> Bongasin tuon uuden Skodankin siellä viime torstaina  Kyytiin en päässyt, vaan näin vain ohiajavasta bussista. Kyllä se hienolta näyttää ja kontrasti vanhoihin vaunuihin on melkoinen.


Uudemmat videot testeista, matkustajat mukana.

----------


## Albert

Näköjään herättää kiinnostusta. On varmasti jouduttu tekemään jonkin verran ratatöitä, että Skoda pystyy yleensä liikkumaan. Omat havainnot rataverkosta ovat toki vuosien takaa.
"Naakama pietura"!

----------


## Karel

> Standardivirroitinten ja tankovirroitinten yhteiskäyttöä harjoitetaan paljonkin Lissabonissa. Linjoilla 12 ja 28 saa ajaa vain tankovirroittimella, muualla ajetaan yleensä standardivirroittimin, mutta (ainakin lähes) koko verkko on tankovirroitinkelpoinen museovaunuja varten. Brysselistä löytyy samaten yksi yhteiskäyttökelpoinen osuus museovaunuja varten, ja Melbournessa muutos tapahtui sen verran hiljattain että suuri osa verkostosta lienee yhä myös tankovirroitinkelpoinen. Suomea lähin olemassaoleva sekä tanko- että standardivirroittimille soveltuva sähköistys saattaisi olla Skjoldenaesholmin museoraitiotien 1435 mm puolella.


Eikö tässä kuvassa näkee myös Riigan T3 jolla on sekä standardivirroitin että tankovirroitin?

----------


## JE

Kyllä. Riika on nyt ilman muuta Helsinkiä lähin paikka jossa molemmat virroitinjärjestelmät ovat rinnakkain käytössä. Sekä tankovirroittimille että moderneille virroittimille soveltuvaa raitiotiesähköistystä löytyy itse asiassa muutamasta paikasta muualtakin, viestistäni oli unohtunut myös esimerkiksi Blackpool.

Tuo kuvan vaunu lienee ainoa Riikasta löytyvä, jossa on sekä tanko että moderni virroitin.

----------


## Karel

Talvikuva, 2x 15T vaunua

----------


## 339-DF

Nämä on kyllä mielenkiintoisen näköisiä vaunuja, eikä ilmastokaan Riiassa niin kovin paljon erilainen kuin Tampereella ole. Mahtaisikohan Mansesteriin sopia paremmin tällainen vai Transtech?

Miten nuo ovat Riiassa toimineet? Onko ollut ongelmia ja jos, niin minkälaisia?

----------


## Max

> Miten nuo ovat Riiassa toimineet? Onko ollut ongelmia ja jos, niin minkälaisia?


Kuvan alla keskustelussa kerrottiin, että Skodat jäivät kaikki varikolle ensimmäisen suuremman lumipyryn jälkeen. Sitten tsekit tulivat paikalle ja tilanne on normalisoitunut, joten kai ne nyt toimivat  :Smile:

----------


## ess

> Kuvan alla keskustelussa kerrottiin, että Skodat jäivät kaikki varikolle ensimmäisen suuremman lumipyryn jälkeen. Sitten tsekit tulivat paikalle ja tilanne on normalisoitunut, joten kai ne nyt toimivat


Eli sama homma kuin Stadissa niin että Skodalla on armeija miehiä Riiassa pitämässä vaunuja liikenteessä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli sama homma kuin Stadissa niin että Skodalla on armeija miehiä Riiassa pitämässä vaunuja liikenteessä?


Ei ihan. Riikassa on Skodalla luultavasti menossa vielä normaali takuuaika, jonka aikana vastuu vaunujen ylläpidosta on myyjällä. En tunne Riikan hankintasopimusta, mutta tuskinpa vaunuja on ilman takuuta ostettu.

Helsingissä Variot ovat jo yli 10 vuotiaita. Normaali takuuaika, jolloin myyjällä on huoltovastuu, on 23 vuotta. Varioiden kanssa on isoja ongelmia, jotka eivät ole selvinneet takuuajan puitteissa. Kun myyjällä on näistä asioista edelleen vastuu, on tehty sopimus siitä, että myyjä vastaa vaunujen ylläpidosta ja ostaja maksaa hankintasopimukseen perustuvaa korvausta huollosta.

Mutta ei ole mitenkään tavaton käytäntö, että ostaja ostaa vaunujen lisäksi myös huollon pitkällä sopimuksella. Tällöin armeija myyjän miehiä on tietenkin hoitamassa kalustoa niin kauan kuin sopimus on voimassa. Sopimuksen päättyessä samat miehet voisivat hyvinkin siirtyä ostajan palvelukseen. Sillä onhan kalusto hoidettava sopimuksen päätyttyäkin, kun myyjä ei enää miehiä tarvitse mutta ostajalle syntyy tarve. Parhaitenhan huollon osaa entinen myyjän huoltohenkilöstö.

Antero

----------


## SlaverioT

Riikan uusissa Skodista on pistänyt silmään napamoottorit, jotka ovat aika arassa paikassa akselien molemmissa päissä ja 1520mm raideleveydestä johtuen jyrkissä kaarteissa reilusti vaunun rungon ulkopuolella. Siihen jos kopsaptaa niin ongelmia tiedossa ja kun ajatellaan lumen kertymistä niin luulisi tuollaisen raon sitä keräävän.

http://transphoto.ru/photo/287147/
http://transphoto.ru/photo/342076/
http://transphoto.ru/photo/345545/

----------


## Antero Alku

> Riikan uusissa Skodista on pistänyt silmään napamoottorit, jotka ovat aika arassa paikassa akselien molemmissa päissä...


Napamoottorit on meillä Varioissakin. 1000 mm raideleveydestä johtuen ovat toki sisempänä kuin Skodassa. Ja kun teli ei käänny vaan koko vaununosa, niin eivät tule ulos sieltä alta. Mutta ei näistä mikään asia napamoottoria suojaa lumelta ja sohjolta sen paremmin kuin Skodankaan moottoreita.

Se ero on Variossa ja Skodassa, että Variossa pyörä on suoraan kiinni moottorin rungossa. Eli moottorin runko pyörii pyörän mukana ja moottorin roottori pysyy paikallaan ja toimii pyörän akselina. Skodalla on napamoottorin ja pyörän välillä nivelakseli. Moottori siis pysyy paikallaan ja on jousitettu toisin kuin Variossa.

Skodan nivelakseli on roottorin sisällä eli sen toinen pää on kiinni moottorin ulkoreunalla toisen ollessa kiinni pyörässä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Tuli mieleen lähinnä Tampereen tilannetta ajatellen, kun Riika taitaa olla suurin piirtein ainoa 1524-kaupunki, jossa on kansainväliset kriteerit täyttäviä vaunuja. Saiko Riika Skodan vaunut tilatessaan paljonkin tarjouksia ja miltä firmoilta? Millainen oli hintaluokka? 

Jos jollakulla olisi tästä tietoa, niin olisi kiva kuulla.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Saiko Riika Skodan vaunut tilatessaan paljonkin tarjouksia ja miltä firmoilta? Millainen oli hintaluokka?


Ellen väärin muista, tarjouskilpailuun 2007 osallistui 9 yritystä, mutta lopulta vain Skoda jätti tarjouksen. Ihmetys aiheutti esim. RVR jota pidettiin varma tarjoajana, mutta joka ei lopulta jättänyt tarjous ollenkaan. Vaatimuksena oli 100% matalavaunu ja kokemus sellaisen valmistamisesta. Kappalehinta hankituille Skodille on 2,6 miljoonaa euroa.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitäs näille Riian uusille vaunuille kuuluu? Kuulin huhua, että yksikään ei olisi linjalla. Mahtaako pitää paikkansa ja jos pitää, niin mistä tuo johtuu?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mitäs näille Riian uusille vaunuille kuuluu? Kuulin huhua, että yksikään ei olisi linjalla. Mahtaako pitää paikkansa ja jos pitää, niin mistä tuo johtuu?


Ei pidä paikkansa. Skodia kulkee linjalla 6 vanhojen Tatrojen seassa. Joissakin ketjuissa spekuloitiin, onnistuuko vanhojen trolleyvirroittimilla varustettujen vaunujen ja uusien vaunujen sekakäyttö samalla radalla, ja onnistuuhan sekin. Kuvia Riian raitioteiltä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joissakin ketjuissa spekuloitiin, onnistuuko vanhojen trolleyvirroittimilla varustettujen vaunujen ja uusien vaunujen sekakäyttö samalla radalla, ja onnistuuhan sekin. Kuvia Riian raitioteiltä.


No miksi ei onnistuisi? Edellytys on ainoastaan, että käytetään sellaisia ajolangan ripustimia ja ajolankavaihteita, jotka soveltuvat molemmille virroittimille. Skodia varten Riikan 6-linjan radan ripustimet vaihdettiin, samoin vaihdettiin tiettyjen raiteiden ripustimet Riikan varikolla.

Linkkamassasi kuvagallerian kuvassa 206A näkyy sekä ripustin että vaihde, jotka eivät sovellu normaalivirroittimelle. Oikeastaan itse ripustin sopii, mutta ei ripustimen kiinnitysrauta, joka kuvassa on kaari. Kaaren vuoksi ripustusvaijeri on samalla tasolla ajolangan kanssa, ja normaalivirroittimen hiili ottaisi kannatinvaijereihin kiinni. Tosin kuvassa ei ole kaareen suoraan kiinnitettyjä kannatinvaijereita kuten esim. näkyy kuvassa 128A, koska ajolangat ovat orren varassa.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei pidä paikkansa.


Mukava kuulla. Matkustitko itse näillä paljon? Kertoisitko kokemuksia? Sisätilojen sisustus, tilankäyttö (hukkatilat?), melu ja tärinä kiinnostaisivat erityisesti. Radat taitavat Riiassa olla aika vaihtelevassa kunnossa. Miten sen huomasi vaunussa?

----------


## JE

Ajojohtoa, joka soveltuu sekä tankovirroittimelle että tavanomaiselle virroittimelle, on käytössä ympäri maailmaa. Lissabonissa linjoilla 12 ja 28 voidaan ajaa vain tankovirroittimella, mutta suuri osa muustakin verkosta on tankovirroitinkelpoista museovaunujen käyttöä varten. Brysselissä osuus Merode - Tervuren soveltuu niinikään myös tankovirroittimille museoliikenteen mahdollistamiseksi. Muita esimerkkejä ovat Melbourne, jossa tankovirroittimista luovuttiin linjaliikenteessä viime vuosikymmenellä, ja Blackpool, jossa vielä toistaiseksi on muutama tankovirroittimellinen vaunu linjaliikenteessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mukava kuulla. Matkustitko itse näillä paljon? Kertoisitko kokemuksia? Sisätilojen sisustus, tilankäyttö (hukkatilat?), melu ja tärinä kiinnostaisivat erityisesti. Radat taitavat Riiassa olla aika vaihtelevassa kunnossa. Miten sen huomasi vaunussa?


On todettava, että vaunu oli sisältä hiljainen kuin huopatossutehdas. Ei kerta kaikkiaan minkäänlaista pyörä- tai kiskomelua kuulunut sinne. Kulku oli pehmeää ja tasaista. Radat ovat tosiaan vaihtelevassa kunnossa, toki linjan 6 infraan lienee panostettu juuri uutta vaunusarjaa silmällä pitäen. Kaiken kaikkiaan, erittäin miellyttävä kokemus.

 Riian raitioteistä muutenkin: Yksikielisiä vaihteitakin on edelleen useissa paikoissa. Niiden toimivuutta en kyseenalaista tietenkään millään tavoin, mutta visuaalisesti ne ovat jokseenkin "hauskoja". Aivan kuten trolleytyyppiset virroitintangotkin. Ilmajohtovaihteen alta ajetaan todella hissukseen - no helsinkiläisen näkökulmasta vaihteessa rauhallisesti ajaminen ei ole suurin mahdollinen sensaatio...  :Wink:

----------


## JE

Helsinkiin en Skodia halua, koska vaunutyypin sovittaminen metrin raideleveydelle olisi hyvin haasteellinen operaatio ja myös, koska vaunut lienevät melko kunnossapitointensiivisiä. Latvian palkkatasolla se ei pilaa vaunun kustannustehokkuutta vaihtoehtoihin verrattuna, Suomen palkkatasolla saattaa pilatakin. Hiukan ongelmallisena pidän vaunussa esimerkiksi läpimenevien akseleiden puutetta, siinä suhteessa jopa monet kiinteäteliset vaunukonseptit ovat viime vuosina kehittyneet eteenpäin (esim. Flexity Outlook C --> Flexity 2).

----------


## Joonas Pio

> On todettava, että vaunu oli sisältä hiljainen kuin huopatossutehdas. Ei kerta kaikkiaan minkäänlaista pyörä- tai kiskomelua kuulunut sinne. Kulku oli pehmeää ja tasaista. Radat ovat tosiaan vaihtelevassa kunnossa, toki linjan 6 infraan lienee panostettu juuri uutta vaunusarjaa silmällä pitäen. Kaiken kaikkiaan, erittäin miellyttävä kokemus.


Matkustin itsekin tällä viikolla kodassa ja voin yhtyä edelliseen täydellisesti. Loistava ratikka!  :Wink:

----------


## Karel

kodan 15T ratikoita voi nyt helposti "koeajaa" myös Prahassa jossa niitä on liikenteessä ehkä 20 kpl. Prahan raideverkko on aika vaativa, eli siellä voi saada kokemuksia vaununjen toiminnasta eri olosuhteissa. Kolmessa 15T vaunuissa on wifi-yhteys ja niiden wifi-ratikojen sijainnit voi katsoa nettissä 

On myös olemassa 15T valokuvakilpailu  :Smile: 

-- 
Karel

----------


## 339-DF

Mukava kuulla, että kodat toimivat ja kulkevat hiljaisesti. Se on harvinaista matalalattiavaunulle. Miten on sisustuksen laita, onko ahdasta vai tilavaa ja onko tila käytetty tehokkaasti?

----------


## Albert

http://www.stadtverkehr-plauen.de/an...8.06-09/05.JPG
Tästä kuvasta voinee päätellä, että 15T kulkee hieman vaatimattomammalla radallakin.
Lähde: http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/fore....php?5,5530324 eli Strassenbahn Forumista.

----------


## hmikko

> kulkee hieman vaatimattomammalla radallakin.


Tää ei vissiin sitten ollut se suurnopeussellainen.

----------


## Karel

tai muita haasteita (mutkat)

----------


## Karel

Riian 15T mainosratika

----------


## Joonas Pio

Riiassa aloitettiin 14. huhtikuuta raitiotien perusparannus osuudella 45. vidusskola-Jugla, jota käyttävät linjat 3 ja 6. Suoritettavia toimenpiteitä ovat mm. kiskojen, ajolankojen ja pysäkkien uudistaminen, jotta ne vastaisivat paremmin matalalattiaratiovaunujen (koda 15T) vaatimuksia.
Raitiolinjat 3 ja 6 ajetaan siis vain 45. vidusskolalle asti ja loppuosuus Juglaan on korvattu bussilla 6T.

Rīgas satiksmen uutinen:

http://www.rigassatiksme.lv/lv/aktua...rukcijas-darbi

----------


## Albert

No nyt on esitelty  koda 15T1 vaunu(ja). Ja liikenteessäkin nähty. 15T1 on neliosainen vaunu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> No nyt on esitelty  koda 15T1 vaunu(ja). Ja liikenteessäkin nähty. 15T1 on neliosainen vaunu.


koda 15T1 -raitiovaunuja on tilattu kuusi ja neljä on jo toimitettu. Tulevat numeroille 58011, 58022, 58033, 58044, 58055 ja 58066.

Tietoja vaunuista
Kuva koda 15T1:stä
Video vaunun raiteillelaskusta
Video koeajosta

----------


## Joonas Pio

> koda 15T1 -raitiovaunuja on tilattu kuusi ja neljä on jo toimitettu. Tulevat numeroille 58011, 58022, 58033, 58044, 58055 ja 58066.


Vaunu 58055 on toimitettu lokakuun alussa, sitä ennen oli syyskuussa InnoTrans-messuilla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vaunu 58066 on toimitettu 23.11.2012, eli toissapäivänä. Nyt on siis koko sarja Riiassa.

----------


## Karel

> Helsinkiin en Skodia halua, koska vaunutyypin sovittaminen metrin raideleveydelle olisi hyvin haasteellinen operaatio ja myös, koska vaunut lienevät melko kunnossapitointensiivisiä. Latvian palkkatasolla se ei pilaa vaunun kustannustehokkuutta vaihtoehtoihin verrattuna, Suomen palkkatasolla saattaa pilatakin. Hiukan ongelmallisena pidän vaunussa esimerkiksi läpimenevien akseleiden puutetta, siinä suhteessa jopa monet kiinteäteliset vaunukonseptit ovat viime vuosina kehittyneet eteenpäin (esim. Flexity Outlook C --> Flexity 2).


kodalla on metrin leveydelle kehitetty vähän eri konsepti, 29T ja 30T Bratislavaan, jossa ensimmäinen ja viimeinen teli on vapaasti kääntyviä.

----------

